# Snow Plow Drivers needed



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

We are currently looking to hire snow plow drivers for this winter season. Must have experience. Most routes are in Chicago and the surrounding suburbs. Drivers will use our trucks. Interested? Apply at www.readysnowplow.com


----------



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

Do you have 8+ hours of work each event near Downers Grove area?


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

*Plow subs needed*

I have 8hours of work but not near DG. Our accounts are Chicago and southern suburbs.


----------

